# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Что за опасность?

## kravkrav

Подскажите друзья Secretkey.clasc что это за файл и почему док.веб не смог его удалить или поместить в карантин? :Shocked: K.Ещё подскажите где я могу скачать чистую ХР?А также что делать если обнаружил передачу данных, когда выключен комп,через роутер а при смене пароля ,на роутере, у меня нет доступа,так как я не админ!!!! своего компа))))

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

